# New from south Jersey



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from Michigan.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome Jerzyjoe , I'm a new member also, from Clifton, NJ .


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jerzyjoe. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## parker53 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Hey Joey*

Waz up, how you like your conquest?


----------



## GLOCKMASTER (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT.:welcomesign:


I just thought Jersey was Jersey. Didn't know there was a north and south.:jksign:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Where in South Jersey are you from?


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome Buddy. You better shoot good for me this weekend.......Haha!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

